# Branch Warren T-Rex Strong



## Concreteguy (Apr 20, 2018)

Like him or hate him he's been banging away and winning for years.
I like him!!!


[ame]https://youtu.be/ZY9j4nzaig8[/ame]


----------



## aon1 (Apr 21, 2018)

He definitely defines shear drive and get it done power of will


----------



## odin (Apr 21, 2018)

Big fan of Branch. He just got on with the job and looked great when he placed 2nd. Grainy thick muscle all over.


----------



## striffe (Apr 22, 2018)

Vids like this make me want to go the gym and pound the weight. Branch has the best gym vids. Great bodybuilder and I would have liked him to get a few more 1st place finishes in his career.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 28, 2018)

I saw this the other day. I will watch this before training tonight


----------



## Chooch (May 1, 2018)

We met him backstage at a show two or three years ago, nicest guy in the world to talk to. I actually felt bad like we were taking up all his time but he didn’t seem to mind at all. Great guy and I wish we’d have got to see a few more big wins for him.


----------



## *Bio* (May 1, 2018)

DENSE!  He looks great in some of those poses in the gym...total monster!


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 1, 2018)

Know a powerlifter guy I used to mod with at afboard that trained with Branch at metroflex. He had nothing but good things to say about Branch.


----------



## SURGE (May 3, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> DENSE!  He looks great in some of those poses in the gym...total monster!



It's strange to me as Branch is often spoken about as being freaky but not looking good. Sure injuries and age had an effect in his later years. But Branch to me has one of the most impressive physiques to never win the Olympia. He was very close the year he came 2nd in the vid though. Thick grainy muscle head to toe.


----------



## Viking (May 3, 2018)

I was told by a friend he is thick and wide and very impressive in person. He looks crazy when he is topless training in the video. He has that grainy look similar to Dorian.


----------



## woody (May 3, 2018)

i will always remeber Branch of this video...him screaming .....while riding the horse...not trying to rain on his parade...but its funny


Branch Warren's Horse Accident: Real or Fake? - YouTube


----------



## Concreteguy (May 3, 2018)

LOL, He's one lucky s.o.b. he didn't get really hurt bad. Look at the distance he fell from the horse to the ground.


----------



## woody (May 12, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> LOL, He's one lucky s.o.b. he didn't get really hurt bad. Look at the distance he fell from the horse to the ground.



but the sound of  "THUDD, BAM" "FUCK!!!" is whats funny, glad he didnt get hurt.


----------



## Victory (May 15, 2018)

Perfect for pre workout.


----------

